# Site use??



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

I received a private message from someone on this site trying to sell me something. Is the site to be used for that purpose?


----------



## Nathan (Feb 21, 2009)

No, these are spammers attacking the site. I'm trying to deal with them as fast as I can. They keep registering for new accounts. I've added their company name to our word censor list.

Sorry for the problems.


----------



## linebacker (Jun 18, 2009)

Nathan, Thank you for the quick response.


----------

